# SCT 17.5T systems



## sjc115 (Jan 25, 2006)

Our track is switching to a 17.5T stock motor rule for SCT. There are no restrictions on esc's or motors (except they must be 17.5T). I'm new to brushless and I need to buy two systems (one for me and one for my son), so I need something affordable. We both have rtr SC10's.

Would this Novak Havok 2S be competitive? 
http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...part_number=303X/135.0.1.1.151.0.0.0.0?pp=10&

Any other recommendations of affordable systems? I think I would like to go sensored so that I don't have to deal with the cogging issue I keep reading about. Any opinions on sensored vs sensorless?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

check out the new gtb2 it should be around the same price with the motor. you can also purchase refurbished speedo and motors from novak for a good price. i run a gtb2 and a refurbished 17.5 with pretty good speed.


----------



## sjc115 (Jan 25, 2006)

What makes the gtb2 better than the Havoc?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

sjc115 said:


> What makes the gtb2 better than the Havoc?


probably nothing more than their latest upgrades the havoc has been around longer and the gtb2 just came out upgraded from the gtb.


----------

